# Neos problems



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

I am by no means trashing this gun yet. I do expect Beretta to replace the gun. But I will make sure I update the events as it unfolds. Here's the story.

Purchased the gun 2 nights ago from Bass Pro. Best deal I found around but had to drive an hour to get it. 4.5" barrel with black matt. Anyways, took it out today along with other guns. Was swapping in and out with my Ruger MKII Target Comp. just to really get a good fell of the Neos and the difference. I was running Remmington brass-plated hollow points "Golden Bullet" I noticed a couple times that a round would hang in the chamber. I had shot about 100 rounds through it when my 8 year old daughter asked to shoot it. 

She shot threw a clip and wanted to do another. I loaded another clip and on the 3rd trigger pull I hear a double fire. Was scared that I just blew my daughters fingers off or something worse. She was fine. A piece of brass shrapnel hit her in the face but no cuts. I was standing behind her so I was fine as well. She was shooting over a bench and there was lead and brass spread downward on the bench from the breach side. I cant really tell what happened but one shell is in the chamber with just the outer wall left. I have the second round with just the end and some sidewall. I think the gun loaded a round in the chamber and then slammed another round behind it making both rounds go off sending the second round threw the first round. Pulled the slide back and gun parts fell out of the gun.

Called Bass Pro and the "gun expert" said to bring it back and they would send it in requesting a new gun to replace this one. So I have to drive back another 2hr round trip to drop the gun off and then another 2hr round trip to pick it up.

This is the first problem I have heard from these guns. Wanted to get the word out just incase it is more then an isolated event.


----------

